# :: قاعات الأسرة :: > قاعة الأسرة >  ما اعرف .. تعالوا انتوا واحكموا !!!!

## emerald

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 



مبسوطة اني حأقدم موضوع جديد في القاعة الجميلة والمميزة  قاعة المرأة بعد الفترة الطويلة الي فاتت
معليش اعذروني لو خرج كلامي برة الموضوع .. نسيت تقريبا كيف تتقدم المواضيع برزانة ووقار :: 

موضوعي اليوم .. :Smart: 
سببه عضوة من عضوات المنتدى .. قالت لي اني لازم انزل مجموعة جديدة للمحجات ..
وأنا بأدور في النت مجموعة ملابس عشان انسقها .. 
لقيت مجموعة  جاهزة ومنسقة .. عجبتني وحسيت انها تصلح ـ تحتها مية خط ـ للمحجاب.. 
حبيتها لأنها فكرتني بملابسي أيام الجامعة .. كان اللبس المسموح بيه زي كدا ..  :2: 

لا اطول عليكم .. ::sh:: 


اتمنى انها تعجبكم وما تكون مكررة (( عشان النتسيق ))  ::$: 







































































ان شاء الله تعجبكم .. وان عجبتكم دعواتكم الطيبة لمنسقة ColleCtion دا 
ولو حبيتوا ممكن تدعولي انا كمان ^-^

بارك الله فيكم .

 :f2:

----------


## بنت شهريار

الله الله الله
انا عاوزة من دااااااااااااااااااا
انا مش طماعة يا ايمى
هاخد من كل موديل طقم واحد بس
بس كامل لو سمحتى بالاكسسوار بالشنطة والشوز والحجاب
قنووووووووووعه من يومى
ههههههههههههههههههههههه

مجموعة فعلا جميلة اوى
زوقك هايل يا ايمى
اختيارات ممتازة
جزاك الله خيراً
 :f2:

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

السلام عليكم

الأخت الفاضلة / زمردة

تعجبني اختياراتك للغاية... حتى إني أحمد الله أن بناتي الأربع لا يعرفن طريق مواضيعك الشيقة... وإلا أفلسنني في أقل من 24 ساعة.


بارك الله فيك وجزاك الخير كله.

----------


## zizoYAzizo

تسلم ايدك يا ايمى على المجموعة زوقك راقى جدا 
لك كل التحيه والتقدير  :f:

----------


## ندى الصباح

الاخت العزيزة emerald او ايمى كما يذكرون هنا

مجموعات غاية فى الروعة والجمال وحقيقى كلهم اجمل من بعض والوانهم بديعة 
تسلم ايدك وشكرا لمجهودك الرائع

تحياتى

----------


## سوما

العزيزة\ ايمراليد..
موديلات فى منتهى الجمال......والطقم كامل بالاكسوارات والشنطة وكل شئ......بجد تحفة كلهم...... :good: 
يسلم ذوقك يا ايمان..... :f:

----------


## أنفـــــال

إيميرالد .. 
الله على ذوقك الجميل .. 
و تسلم ايديكي .. شكراً جزيلاً .
مجهود طيب جداً.
 :f2:

----------


## أم أحمد

مجموعة شيك اوي يا ايمي بجد
ومش مكررة
والوانهم جميلة ومنسقة
لو في حاجات من دي تاني وقعت قصادك هاتيها علي طول
تحياتي

----------


## الدكتورة نسيبة

تحفة جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ما شاء الله

ذوقك تحفة يا ايمى ما شا الله عليكى

ربنا يكرمك يارب انتى والللى منسقة الكوليكشن ويرزقكم من حيث لا تحتسبوا ان شاء الله

تسلم ايدك يا عسل

----------


## emerald

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 




> الله الله الله
> انا عاوزة من دااااااااااااااااااا
> انا مش طماعة يا ايمى
> هاخد من كل موديل طقم واحد بس
> بس كامل لو سمحتى بالاكسسوار بالشنطة والشوز والحجاب
> قنووووووووووعه من يومى
> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> مجموعة فعلا جميلة اوى
> ...


اهلا اهلا اهلا اهلا بالحبيبة بنت شهريار  :209: 
منوووووووورة الموضوع يا قلبي




> قنووووووووووعه من يومى


انتِ حتقولي فيها .. قنوووووووووووووعة من يومك  :Icecream: 

شوفي اختاري اي ستايل من المجموعات دي .. ولا تشيلي هم حاجة .
ممكن اديكِ هو ايجار ولا حتى تقصيد بفايدة   :: 
 ::$: 
لا اكيد طبعا
كـــــــــــــل الملابس تفداكِ يا بيروووو انا كم بيرو عندي هي وحدة والله  :61: 

مبسووووووطة ان المجموعة دي عجبتك .. وانا عارفة ان ذوقك هو الي هايل يا عبير  ::h:: 
وسعيدة بتشريفك الموضوع .. يا رب يسعدك ويجبر بخاطرك يا اختي ..
شكرا لكِ على مرورك الي فرحني جدا جدا جدا 

بارك الله فيكِ. ::

----------


## emerald

> السلام عليكم
> 
> الأخت الفاضلة / زمردة
> 
> تعجبني اختياراتك للغاية... حتى إني أحمد الله أن بناتي الأربع لا يعرفن طريق مواضيعك الشيقة... وإلا أفلسنني في أقل من 24 ساعة.
> 
> 
> بارك الله فيك وجزاك الخير كله.


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 

اهلا وسهلا بأبي الغالي ايمن 

نورت الموضوع بمرورك الغالي .. انا سعيدة ان اختياراتي نالت اعجاب حضرتك .. :l2: 
وبالنسبة لموضوع الإفلاس .. كلنا وبلا فخر لما ننزل السوق بنعمل افلاس شنيع لأبهاتنا .. 
حتى البنات الي تشتغل بياخدوا من ابائهم عشان ينزلوا السوق .. لأن فلوس بابا يكون لها طعم تاني  :: 
وهما كمان يكونوا مبسوطين لما يشوفونا مبسوطين >>  :: 

يا رب يخلي بناتك وتشوفهم عرايس وتفرح بأولاد اولادهم ..

شكرا على مروركم الكريم على موضوعي البسيط .. اسعدني للغاااااية ..

بارك الله فيك . ::

----------


## emerald

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 




> تسلم ايدك يا ايمى على المجموعة زوقك راقى جدا 
> لك كل التحيه والتقدير


اهلا اهلا زيـــزووو اهلا اهلا زيــزوو :Alp16: 

دائما مرورك له مكاااانة خاصة عندي .. يا رب يسعدك دائما وعلى طول
الحمد لله ان المجموعة عجبتك ..  ::$: 
شكرا لك على تعليقك الي اسعدني جدا جدا ..

بارك الله فيك.. ::

----------


## emerald

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 




> الاخت العزيزة emerald او ايمى كما يذكرون هنا
> 
> مجموعات غاية فى الروعة والجمال وحقيقى كلهم اجمل من بعض والوانهم بديعة 
> تسلم ايدك وشكرا لمجهودك الرائع
> 
> تحياتى


اهلا وسهلا بكِ يا اختي العزيزة ندى الصباح  :201: 
نورتي الموضوع ..

سعيدة بمرورك وتعليقك .. وسعيدة اكثر ان المجموعة نالت اعجابك ..
شكرا لكِ على ردك الي يعني لي الكثير يا اختي .. :: 
واهلا بكِ دائما يا ندى الصباح .. منورة منورة منورة ..

بارك الله فيكِ. ::

----------


## emerald

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 




> العزيزة\ ايمراليد..
> موديلات فى منتهى الجمال......والطقم كامل بالاكسوارات والشنطة وكل شئ......بجد تحفة كلهم......
> يسلم ذوقك يا ايمان.....


اهلا وسهلا سوووووووماااااااااااااا :Aaaaa36: 

نورتي ^-^

الله يسعدك يا اختي .. تعليقك غالي عليا والله ..
شكرا لكِ على مرورك الي اسعدني جدا جدا جدا .. ومبسوطة ان المجموعة عجبتك .
تسلمي يا اختي على كلامك .. و ذوقك جميل يا اختي .. ما يحتاج اثنين يحكوا فيه . :: 

نورتي الموضوع يا قمر بمرورك وتعلقيك .. يا رب ما يحرمني منهم ..

بارك الله فيكِ. ::

----------


## emerald

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته




> إيميرالد .. 
> الله على ذوقك الجميل .. 
> و تسلم ايديكي .. شكراً جزيلاً .
> مجهود طيب جداً.


اهلا بكِ اختي الحبيبة  :Aaaaa33: 

ما تعرفي قد ايش مبسوطة بمرورك وتعليقك على الموضوع ..
الحمد لله ان المجموعة طلعت كويسة وعجبتكم ..
بجد بجد بجد نورتي الموضوع يا اختي .. :: 
اشكركم من كل قلبي على تثبيت الموضوع .. 


بارك الله فيكِ ::

----------


## emerald

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 




> مجموعة شيك اوي يا ايمي بجد
> ومش مكررة
> والوانهم جميلة ومنسقة
> لو في حاجات من دي تاني وقعت قصادك هاتيها علي طول
> تحياتي


اهلا وسهلا بكِ يا اختي الحبيبة ام احمد  :Pmikkogirl Chulip: 

الحمد لله ان الموضوع موش مكرر .. والحمد لله انه نال اعجابك يا اختي 
وجزاكم الله خير على تثبيت الموضوع .. :: 
سعيدة جدا جدا بمرورك وتعليقك .. وشاكرة لكِ ذلك ..
وان شاء الله لو لقيت مجموعة جديدة اكيد حأنقلها هنا ..  :: 

نورتي الموضوع يا اختي ام احمد ..

بارك الله فيكِ. ::

----------


## عزة نفس

حبيبتي الغااااااليه
 :f:  :f:  :f:  :f:  :f: 
ايمي
 :f:  :f:  :f:  :f:  :f: 
ماشاء الله مجموعه انيقه بجد


تسلم ايديكي وذوقك ياقمر
 :f:  :f:  :f:  :f:  :f:  :f: 
وحشتيني مووووووووت

----------


## emerald

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته




> تحفة جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ما شاء الله
> 
> ذوقك تحفة يا ايمى ما شا الله عليكى
> 
> ربنا يكرمك يارب انتى والللى منسقة الكوليكشن ويرزقكم من حيث لا تحتسبوا ان شاء الله
> 
> تسلم ايدك يا عسل


اهلين وسهلين ومرحبتين بنور العين  :Wai: 

الحمد لله ان المجموعة عجبتك يا اختي .. الله يسعدك يا رب و يبارك فيكِ
سعيدة لمرورك الغالي بالموضوع ..  :: 
وجزاكِ الله كل خير على دعواتك الطيبة يا اختي .. ولكِ مثلها واكثر منها يا رب.
شكرا لكِ على تعليقك في الموضوع سعيدة بيه جدا جدا جدا ..

بارك الله فيكِ. ::

----------


## شعاع من نور

*


طب أجيبك منين أنا تظبطيني...

ايمي بجد يا بنتي ذوقك تحفة...تصوري الإستيل بتاع التونيك ده...



لقيته الأسبوع اللي فات بس اللون مش عجبني...و كان آخر واحد أساساً بجد زعلت عليه قوي قوي...
شكله شيك قوي و تفصيلته جديدة..



ده بقى كله على بعضه بحركاته و سكناته عاجبني جداً جداً اللون و شكل الطرحة..
بصراحة طقم تحفة...



السيستم ده جديد عليا بس لسة بجربه...

ايمي ذوقك حلو قوي قوي ما شاء الله و بتوفقي الحاجة جميل قوي...

إيه رأيك تنزلي موضوع مستقل يا إيمان إزااي نوفق طقم كامل؟؟؟؟..
بجد ما شاء الله لا قوة إلا بالله يا بنتي ذوقك روعة روعة...



كل الود و الإحترام لكِ يا غالية...

*

----------


## somaaaa

ايمىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى
جايه متاخر اعذرونى عشان الامتحانات

ايه الشغل الجامد ده يا بنتى
تحححححححححححححححححفه

بص ده استايلى
اموت فى الاكسيسوريز الضخمه


ودول اصلا تحفه




تسلمى يا قمررر
على الاستايلات التحفه دىىىىىىى

----------


## حنـــــان

صور جميلة جدا وذوق شيك فعلا
تسلم الأيادي يا ايميرالد

----------


## Masrawya

السلام عليكم...

اييييمممى :Love: 

الله عليكِ يا ايمى
تسلم ايدك فعلا كلهم اجمل من بعض كلهم عجبونى 
الالوان كام جميلة ومنسقه مع باقى الحاجات

لا بجد تسلم ايدك و ذوقك يا قمر :good: 

تحياتى لكِ يا جميل
 :f:   :f:   :f:   :f:

----------


## emerald

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 




> حبيبتي الغااااااليه
> 
> ايمي
> 
> ماشاء الله مجموعه انيقه بجد
> 
> 
> تسلم ايديكي وذوقك ياقمر
> 
> وحشتيني مووووووووت


اهلا اهلا اهلااااااا بالانسة الحبيبة عبير :Pconfetti: 

كيف حالك يا عزة نفس ؟؟ ان شاء الله تكوني بخير 
ربنا يعدي الامتحانات على خير عشان تقدر نتكلم تاني  :f:  :f:  :f: 

جزاكِ الله كل خير على مرورك سعدت به جدااااا جدا جدا.. لاني اعتز به بصراحة 
ويهمني جدا .. ^-^

شكرا لكِ على تعليقك وكلامك .. الله يكرمك يا رب.. دا من ذوقك يا اختي ..
اهلا بكِ في اي وقت .. :f:  :f:  :f: 

بارك الله فيكِ. ::

----------


## emerald

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 




> *
> 
> 
> طب أجيبك منين أنا تظبطيني...
> *


اهلااااااااااااااا اهلا ومرحبا بكِ يا سارة .. :Aaaaa36: 

طب بالذمة يا بنتي .. شفتي اكثر من كدا تواضع 
يعني انا الي اظبطك .. يا عيني يا عيني على التواضع دا ..
الله يسعدك يا رب .. شكرا لكِ على جبر الخواطر.  :Console: 




> ايمي بجد يا بنتي ذوقك تحفة...تصوري الإستيل بتاع التونيك ده...
> 
> 
> 
> لقيته الأسبوع اللي فات بس اللون مش عجبني...و كان آخر واحد أساساً بجد زعلت عليه قوي قوي...
> شكله شيك قوي و تفصيلته جديدة..


سبحان الله .. 
معليش يا قمر ان شاء الله ربنا يعوضك احسن منه ..
بس انتي نزلتي السوق متى ؟؟؟ ومن غير ما تقوليلي  :Closedeyes: 
طيب خلاص اخر مرة ..





> ده بقى كله على بعضه بحركاته و سكناته عاجبني جداً جداً اللون و شكل الطرحة..
> بصراحة طقم تحفة ...
> 
> 
> 
> السيستم ده جديد عليا بس لسة بجربه...
> 
> ايمي ذوقك حلو قوي قوي ما شاء الله و بتوفقي الحاجة جميل قوي...


الله يسعدك يا رب والحمد لله ان المجموعة عجبتك .. 
شكرا لكِ على كل كلماتك يا قمر .. 
بس انا ما وقفت المجموعة دي ..
دي جات جاهزة كدا وعلى فكرة .. انتِ كمان تقدري توفقي مجموعة زي كدا 

شوفي ادخلي الموقع دا .. لقيته اليوم ..

www.polyvore.com

هو دا الموقع الي بيفقوا فيه الأطقم .. رائع رائع رائع
لانك عندك خيارات كثيرة جدا وكل انواع اللبس

وفيه جروب اسمه  I love my hijab
موجود ضمن القائمة .. وفيه حاجات حلوة للمحجبات .. لو تحبي تدخلي ..




> إيه رأيك تنزلي موضوع مستقل يا إيمان إزااي نوفق طقم كامل؟؟؟؟..
> بجد ما شاء الله لا قوة إلا بالله يا بنتي ذوقك روعة روعة...
> كل الود و الإحترام لكِ يا غالية...


 :Girl (12): 

احنا ممكن نشترك مع بعض .. ونتبادل المعلومات في الموضوع دا 
ايش رأيك .. 
انا حأبعت لك مجموعة نسقتها على الخاص على طلبك ان شاء الله ..
وان شاء الله تعجبك .. ::$: 

شكرا يا سارة على مرورك الجميل بالموضوع .. وان شاء الله يعجبك الموقع ..
وتعملي لنا تنسيقات جميلة فيه .. :Girl (3): 

 بارك الله فيكِ. ::

----------


## emerald

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 




> ايمىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى
> جايه متاخر اعذرونى عشان الامتحانات
> 
> ايه الشغل الجامد ده يا بنتى
> تحححححححححححححححححفه
> 
> بص ده استايلى
> اموت فى الاكسيسوريز الضخمه
> 
> ...


اهلا باقمر الغالية الحبيبة سوووما  :Aaaaa34: 

انت فين يا بنتي .. وحشتيني والله .. الحمد لله على سلامتك 
الله يسعدك يا رب .. 
الحمد لله انهم عجبوكِ .. و الاكسسوارات الكبيرة لها جمالها الخاص .. ولمستها السحرية في اللبس.
انت ماشاء الله ذوقك راقي يا بنتي .. وشكرا على مجاملتك الرقيقة دي يا اختي .. :: 
جزاكِ الله كل خير على مرورك وعلى تعلقيك الي اسعدوني جدا جدا جدا

بارك الله فيكِ. ::

----------


## emerald

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 




> صور جميلة جدا وذوق شيك فعلا
> تسلم الأيادي يا ايميرالد



اهلا بكِ ومرحبا يا دكتورة .. :Ptrose: 

نورتي الموضوع .. الحمد لله ان المجموعة عجبتك ..
اشكرك جزيل الشكر على مرورك وتعليقك ..
الله يسعدك دائما يا رب زي ما اسعدتني بمرورك .. :l2: 
بارك الله فيكِ. ::

----------


## emerald

> السلام عليكم...
> 
> اييييمممى
> 
> الله عليكِ يا ايمى
> تسلم ايدك فعلا كلهم اجمل من بعض كلهم عجبونى 
> الالوان كام جميلة ومنسقه مع باقى الحاجات
> 
> لا بجد تسلم ايدك و ذوقك يا قمر
> ...


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 

اهلا وسهلا بكِ يا حبيبة قلبي يا انجي :209: 

يا سلام كلهم يجوا لحد عندك .. يعني اقصد لحد الكرسي .. :: 
شوفتي كيف انا حونينة معاكِ  :: 

مبسوووووووطة انهم عجبوكي يا قمر .. وبجد يسلم لي تعلقيك الراكز .. ماشاء الله عليكِ  :f: 
شكرا على مرورك يا قمر .. الله يسعدك يا رب ..

بارك الله فيك . ::

----------


## ريـم

أختي العزيزة ايميرالد..
جميلة قوي قوي يا إيمان..
بجد ناعمين جداً و في منتهى الرقة
 و البساطة و الشياكة في نفس الوقت..
و معاكي حق في انه تصلح نحط تحتها ييجي مليون خط
مش 100 بس .. الواحد بقى بشوف حاجات عجيبة في مصر..
لأ و ايه هنا الصيف هل علينا و كللللللله لا يصلح ..
والله لسه قريب بالصدفة البحتة و ماعرفش كان جرى ايه في الدنيا
لقيت جيبة طويلة و كمان مش مكسمة و كمان الوانها و موديلها حلو قوي..
انا قرصت نفسي لأكون بأحلم  :: 
معلش خرجت عن الموضوع شويتين..  ::$: 
بس بجد موضوع تحفة يا ايمي 
و الاطقم جميلة جداً .. 
تسلم ايديكي..
مع خالص حبي ..  :f:  :f:

----------


## emerald

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..




> أختي العزيزة ايميرالد..
> جميلة قوي قوي يا إيمان..
> بجد ناعمين جداً و في منتهى الرقة
>  و البساطة و الشياكة في نفس الوقت..
> و معاكي حق في انه تصلح نحط تحتها ييجي مليون خط
> مش 100 بس .. الواحد بقى بشوف حاجات عجيبة في مصر..
> لأ و ايه هنا الصيف هل علينا و كللللللله لا يصلح ..
> والله لسه قريب بالصدفة البحتة و ماعرفش كان جرى ايه في الدنيا
> لقيت جيبة طويلة و كمان مش مكسمة و كمان الوانها و موديلها حلو قوي..
> ...


اهلا وسهلا يا ريــمااااااا  :Wai: 
نورتي الموضوع يا سكرة ..

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
الله يسعدك يا بنتي .. ماشاء الله عليكِ  ::h:: 
هي الألبسة الي زي كدا .. نادرا ما تلاقي منها حاجة حلوة ومرتبة .. 
و الواحد لما يلاقيها يحس انه دخل عالم اخر .. موش دنيتنا ولا عالمنا ^-^
هو عموما على حسب المجتمع وطلباته .. يعني هنا تلاقي اللبس دا بالهبل .. لانه اللبس الرسمي في كل مكان .
لكن الله يعينكم .. البحث عندكم اصعب من هنا .. 
بس عموما يعني البحث عن الحاجات دي متعة كإنك بتبحثي عن كنز >> حسيت اني عكيت . :: 

تسلمي يا سكرة على ردك الجميل دا .. وتعلقيك الي اسعدني جدا .. :: 
نورتي وشرفتي الموضوع ..

بارك الله فيكِ. ::

----------


## دعاء ثابت

حلووووووووووووووووووين موت ياايمى ما شاء الله عليكى
تحفة بجد حبيبتى اهو الواحد يحاول يغش منهم ويظبط نفسة كدة  :y: 
انا زى البنت سوما اللى بتنط بحب الاكسسوارات الكبيرة وخصوصا الاساور العريضة عندى منها كمية والوان تفتح مصنع هههههههههههههههههه بقولك تيجى نبعهم هنا 
تسلميلى ياايمى يارب ويخليكى ليا ودمتى اخت بعتز بيها جدا :f2: 
دعاء

----------


## emerald

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته




> حلووووووووووووووووووين موت ياايمى ما شاء الله عليكى
> تحفة بجد حبيبتى اهو الواحد يحاول يغش منهم ويظبط نفسة كدة 
> انا زى البنت سوما اللى بتنط بحب الاكسسوارات الكبيرة وخصوصا الاساور العريضة عندى منها كمية والوان تفتح مصنع هههههههههههههههههه بقولك تيجى نبعهم هنا 
> تسلميلى ياايمى يارب ويخليكى ليا ودمتى اخت بعتز بيها جدا
> دعاء


اهلا وسهلا بكِ يا دعاااااااااء  :Pconfetti: 
نورتي الموضوع ..

سامحيني على التأخير في الرد .. 
الله يسعدك ويجبر بخاطرك يا رب .. يعني انا ايش اعمل في الناس الي بتتواضع دي  ::-s: 
يا بنتي دا بعض ما عندكم .. الله يكرمك يا رب.

ايوة هي الاكسسوارات الكبيرة لها لمستها الحلوة .. 
وزمان اشتريت كم اسورة عريضة لزاز جدا في اللبسه .. وبألبسهم للان .. ^-^
ان شاء الله انزل اشتري كم لون زيادة .. ولا اقول لك .. امر عليكِ واخد منك كم وحدة  :Poster Oops: 

تسلمي على مرورك يا اختي .. انت عارفة انه دائما يسعدني ويشرفني  .. :l2: 
بارك الله فيكِ. ::

----------


## مشمشه888

حبييبتى مجموعة بجد اكتر من روعة جزاك الله خيرا 
بس هو ازاى اوصل لها يعنى لو تعرفى اسماء المحلات وعنوينها ياريت تكتبيها ضرورىىىىىىى
ومشكوره حبيبتى :f:

----------


## طالبة علم

جميلة جدا  المجموعات فيها تناسق جميل 
واجمل ما فيها ان كل طقم شامل لكل اكسواراتة
ومكياجة وتقريبا كل الي يكمل الأناقة 
تسلمي يا حببتي على مجهودك

----------


## جيهان محمد على

حلوة جدااااااااا
بجد يسلم ذوقك والالوان كمان تحفة وذوقها عالى جدا
حقيقى ندمت إنى ما دخلتش من زمان ... تحياتى ليكى يا قمر

----------


## pussycat

الله الله الله 

والله تمنيت إن الصفحه متنتهيش وأفضل أتفرج على مجموعات رائعه كده على طول

بجد الزوق يجنن 

وكل حاجه متنسقه مع بعضها بشكل تحفه وغايه فى الجمال

وياريت الواحد يدخل أى محل ملابس يلاقى كل حاجه فيه متجمعه مع بعضها كده

هيبقى أكيد الموضوع أسهل بكتير

مشكوره يا إيمى على مجهودك الرائع 

فى إنتظار مجموعات جديده ومميزه

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*عرض مميز جداً

وحضور رائع

أرجو قبول منى هذه الصور

















روعة اللون الاصفر









أتمنى أن تقبليهم

تحياتى العطره

مملكة الحب*

----------


## emerald

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 




> حبييبتى مجموعة بجد اكتر من روعة جزاك الله خيرا 
> بس هو ازاى اوصل لها يعنى لو تعرفى اسماء المحلات وعنوينها ياريت تكتبيها ضرورىىىىىىى
> ومشكوره حبيبتى


اهلا اهلا يا مشمشة نورتي المنتدى والموضوع . :209: 
اولا اعذريني على التأخير الغير طبيعي دا  ::$: 

واشكرك جزييييييييل الشكر على كلماتك .. وانا سعيدة ان الموضوع نال اعجابك .
بالنسبة لأسماء المحلات  :Redface: .. انا يا بنتي ما عندي اي فكرة عن الموضوع ..
 بس على حسب ما سمعت  :Smart: 
ان مصر مليانة بمحلات للمحجبات .. ممكن الأخوات هنا يشيروا لك على اسم ولا اثنين .. 
سامحيني ما قدرت اساعدك  :Smiley Faces 35: 

اتمنى انك قدرتي تحصلي على مرادك ..
بالتوفيق ان شاء الله ..

واشكرك جدا على مرورك الرائع يا مشمشة .. نورتي الموضوع .
بارك الله فيكِ.   :f:

----------


## emerald

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته




> جميلة جدا  المجموعات فيها تناسق جميل 
> واجمل ما فيها ان كل طقم شامل لكل اكسواراتة
> ومكياجة وتقريبا كل الي يكمل الأناقة 
> تسلمي يا حببتي على مجهودك


اهلاااا يا هلا بطالبة علم  :Ptrose: 

اعتذر منك على تأخري في الرد  ::$: 
نورتي الموضوع يا اختي .. وسعيدة ان المجموعة عجبتك . :l2: 
عادة تكون المكملات هي الي تظهي جمالا ورونقا على  اللمسة الأخيرة وممكن تغير اللبس كامل .. سبحان الله 

^-^

سعيدة ان الموضوع عجبك يا اختي .. وسعيدة اكثر بمرورك .. اتمنى اني اشوف دائما سعيدة . :l2: 
شرفتيني يا اختي .
بارك الله فيكِ. :f:

----------


## emerald

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته




> حلوة جدااااااااا
> بجد يسلم ذوقك والالوان كمان تحفة وذوقها عالى جدا
> حقيقى ندمت إنى ما دخلتش من زمان ... تحياتى ليكى يا قمر


اهلاااااا يا استاذة جيهان .. :Aaaaa36: 
صح مبسوطة بمرورك وتعليقك على الموضوع .. بس مبسوطة اكثر ان المجموعة نالت اعجابك .
حقيقي محرجة منك كثير  ::$: 

الله يسعدك ويجبر بخاطرك  . :Bye2: 
ماني عارفة كيف ارد على تعليقك من جد سلب مني كل الكلمات .. جزاكِ الله كل خير يا اختي ..

اهلا بكِ دائما وابدا يا ستاذة جيهان ..

بارك الله فيكِ. :f:

----------


## emerald

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته




> الله الله الله 
> 
> والله تمنيت إن الصفحه متنتهيش وأفضل أتفرج على مجموعات رائعه كده على طول
> 
> بجد الزوق يجنن 
> 
> وكل حاجه متنسقه مع بعضها بشكل تحفه وغايه فى الجمال
> 
> وياريت الواحد يدخل أى محل ملابس يلاقى كل حاجه فيه متجمعه مع بعضها كده
> ...


بوسيييييييييييييييييييي كاااااااااااااااااااات  :Pconfetti: 

والله احرجتيني كثير يا اختي ..
شكرا لكِ على تعليقك .. ما تتصوري قد ايش اسعدني .. الحمد لله ان المجموعة نالت اعجباك .




> هيبقى أكيد الموضوع أسهل بكتير


ههههههههههههههههه
الله يسعدك يا بنتي .. لو كان كدا الموضوع .. ما كان احد غلب ولا تعب .
بس في محلات كثيرة بتتبع الإسلوب دا .. ينسقوا اللبس في بعضه ومع الاكسسوار ومع الحذاء ( الله يكرمك ))
ويتباع بمبالغ خرافة .. يكون ارخص لو اشتريتي كل قطعة لوحدها . ::mazika2:: 

مبسوطة ان الموضوع عجبك يا قمر .. وايضا سعيدة بمرورك ..^-^ 
اتمنى اشوفك دائما سعيدة ..

بارك الله فيكِ. :f:

----------


## emerald

> *عرض مميز جداً
> 
> وحضور رائع
> 
> أرجو قبول منى هذه الصور
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 


مرحبا يا مرحبا بمملكة الحب . :Pmikkogirl Chulip: 
اشكرك جزيل الشكر على كلمات الي قلتيها في حقي .
وهي شهادة اعتز بها .

والمجموعة الي اضفتهيا جميـــــــــــــــلة جدا .. تسلم ايدك عليها .
وخصوصا اللون الأصفر اعزه بشكل غريب .. احبه جدا .. وفي نفس الوقت احاول اتجنبه :Clown: 

مشكوووووورة على مرورك بالموضوع وتعلقيك واضافتك الي اضافت رونق جميل للموضوع .
اتمنى اشوفك دائما سعيدة .

بارك الله فيك  :f:

----------

